# 05-06 Exhausts fit a 2004



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a 2004 GTO with M6 trans, I am putting a 6.0L rear bumper cover on my car. I am looking for an exhaust and I don't want to buy an 04 exhaust and have to modify it to go to the other opening. I was wondering if I bought the 05-06 exhaust kits if they would directly bolt up or if I would have to get a hanger for the passenger side. Also would like to know if anything will interfere because I haven't looked under the 6.0's but I'm sure they are fairly the same.

Also, I plan on buying headers so I don't know if that would make a difference on where the exhaust lines up.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No, 05+ catback will not fit stock 04 mids. If you do LT headers buy the kit for the 05+ then buy the 05+ catback.

I had a custom split dual/dual set-up for my car using the stock bumper cover.


----------



## GreenF41 (Jun 7, 2010)

i have some off road jba mids laying around that i would sell you that would allow you to use the 05+ cat back


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I converted my 04 to an 05/06 rear.

Just needed 05/06 mids, 05/06 catback, and 05/06 rear and then an exhaust shop can weld in the exhaust hangers that you will need.


----------

